# Barnett Quad AVI crossbow for sale



## geo (Apr 28, 2020)

Barnett crossbow excellent condition, Draw Weight 150 LBS, Velocity 345 FPS, Energy 112 FT-LBS,Power Stroke 15.5 I00$


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Interested, where are you located, and are you interested in any trades? Any pieces of fishing gear you're in need of?


----------



## geo (Apr 28, 2020)

ASK4Fish said:


> Interested, where are you located, and are you interested in any trades? Any pieces of fishing gear you're in need of?


im in va beach area, just trying to get some cash for the crossbow, not really interested in trades price is negotiable


----------



## geo (Apr 28, 2020)

Price drop 100 bucks


----------

